# Food as an addiction...



## Gyrene (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure this has been tossed around here a few times from one time or another. How has food affected your life, would you say that you were big guys because you have issues with food, such as compulsive eating? Or is your weight realted to health issues? 

I would say I'm addicted to food.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 13, 2009)

A genetic disposition combined with a mom and dad who loved to cook combined with lack of physical activity combined with a super-sensitive ability to taste combined with a want for more taste leading to eating more food. 

So yes, for me, it was a bit of food addiction, and no health issues, but most people in my family are relatively pudgy and gain weight fairly easily.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think I could live without it...


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 14, 2009)

Gyrene said:


> I'm sure this has been tossed around here a few times from one time or another. How has food affected your life, would you say that you were big guys because you have issues with food, such as compulsive eating? Or is your weight realted to health issues?
> 
> I would say I'm addicted to food.



i would say thats hot :eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 14, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Yeah, I don't think I could live without it...



That's one way of looking at it 



chicken legs said:


> i would say thats hot :eat2:



Haha I was thinking the same... :eat2:


----------



## escapist (Feb 14, 2009)

Gyrene said:


> I'm sure this has been tossed around here a few times from one time or another. How has food affected your life, would you say that you were big guys because you have issues with food, such as compulsive eating? Or is your weight realted to health issues?
> 
> I would say I'm addicted to food.



LOL Health issues, No I LOVE FOOD, and it LOVES ME! LOL Back when I was in football we had a tradition of going to the local Pizza Joint and they would open the Buffet 1 hour Early for us....I could Pack in 7 Plates! More than some of the Collage Players in town (OSU).

Sometimes I don't feel full, sometimes I just ignore it cause I LOVE what I'm eating. Its even more hot to me to have an FFA helping me   :blush:

If I had my Choice between a naked woman and a Buffet, I would just take them both at the same time! MMmmmmm Burgers and Hot Chick! Rarrrrrr.....Trust me I can do it! Muahahahah :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Lavasse (Feb 14, 2009)

I only eat two times a day.

When I'm alone, and when I'm with people.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah, I probably would qualify for the "food addiction" label. I really enjoy eating till I'm super full, so I normally go for 2 or 3 huge meals a day and very lttle snacking inbetween. But I guess my addiction is pretty selective, I only goe for the 3 main food groups: comfort,fast and junk food. I have no problem ignoring all that nasty rabbit food stuff:eat2:


----------



## GordoNegro (Feb 14, 2009)

I can say its like a drug, as it can replace other hobbies, activities.
Myself, already knowing its possible when with/around similar minded folk (open and closeted).


----------



## imfree (Feb 14, 2009)

There's such a fuzzy line between pleasure from eating and 
pleasure from sex that sometimes I think they're the same,
at least in the mind's pleasure centers, IMHO:bow:


----------



## djudex (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm a foodaholic. There are times when I really just can't bring myself to stop eating something that tastes so yummy. It's such a unique addiction, there is no other narcotic that you can't go cold turkey from.

I likened it to alcoholism to a friend of mine once saying "Yeah, it's like an alcoholic's need for a beer except you need to drink beer three times daily just to continue living. Not only that but beer is everywhere; in every home, every mall, every convenience store, every where you turn it's there, in your face.

You can't quit it, all you can do is force yourself for the rest of your life to drink the less tasty beer, less often. You have to hold yourself in check every moment of every day, never again truly enjoying family dinners, business celebrations, holidays or even just a trip to the local café."

Case in point, I had a box of Hamburger Helper tonight for dinner. I knew I would regret it but damned if I didn't eat the whole mess anyway. Now my belly is a little sore and I have a nice case of the burps. Mmm addiction.


----------



## Morgana (Feb 15, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> i would say thats hot :eat2:



I would same the same too.


----------



## Hole (Feb 15, 2009)

I obsess over food a lot. I wish I didn't. It's tiring.


----------



## gulpmeister (Feb 16, 2009)

Morgana said:


> I would same the same too.



+100 ! That's uber hot.


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 16, 2009)

djudex said:


> Case in point, I had a box of Hamburger Helper tonight for dinner. I knew I would regret it but damned if I didn't eat the whole mess anyway. Now my belly is a little sore and I have a nice case of the burps. Mmm addiction.



So if an FFA was to give you a belly rub, would that make her an enabler?


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 16, 2009)

escapist said:


> If I had my Choice between a naked woman and a Buffet, I would just take them both at the same time! MMmmmmm Burgers and Hot Chick! Rarrrrrr.....Trust me I can do it! Muahahahah :eat1: :eat2:




Unless your cheeseburgers are getting cold. LIES!


----------



## djudex (Feb 16, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> So if an FFA was to give you a belly rub, would that make her an enabler?



Yeah, but I'd be okay with it  :eat1:


----------



## Esther (Feb 16, 2009)

Hole said:


> I obsess over food a lot. I wish I didn't. It's tiring.



I have an unhealthy relationship with food, too. It really is tiring. I think that's why I admire people who can eat whatever they want and be happy with themselves no matter what.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 16, 2009)

I actually don't obsess over food,I like food and I don't always make healthy choices which you can see from my pics. But I'm not as into it as some.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 16, 2009)

What he (WHR) said above...

I'm just a chubby guy who eats standard sized portions of food (I didn't want to say 'normal', so as to not offend anyone here who might think 7 plates of food from a Buffet is normal...looks at Jeremy, trying not to snicker) , you know, the 5 piece strip meal from Popeye's, a single sandwich (Maybe with some soup), one chinese lunch special.
I do love food, not into excessive sweets especially, and I am rather active in my work life. 
I think the reason that I haven't shed some of this/put a bit on is my schedule. I work late nights, Nightclub, and all of that. I tend to eat late, either from our dubious 'kitchen'...not dangerous, just bland, or at home, once I get off of work. Even though I may get off at 3, not go to sleep until 7, and thus, 4am isn't 'right before bed', my body (As all of ours) doesn't understand, and thinks that I should be sleeping at that time.

But, but.but... chili dogs are so damned delicious at 4am...


-Uriel


----------



## Cors (Feb 16, 2009)

I am obsessed with food. Planning, preparing, experimenting, eating, logging calories and even feeding someone else.. it is on my mind all day long and I even dream about it. However, I won't call it an addiction because it is not out of control. 

I like the taste of healthy food but I don't adhere to a diet or watch my weight. I indulge all of my cravings, I seldom have objective binges or feel guilty about them and more importantly, I don't eat to fill an emotional void. I guess I just love food.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 17, 2009)

Cors said:


> I am obsessed with food. Planning, preparing, experimenting, eating, logging calories and even feeding someone else.. it is on my mind all day long and I even dream about it. However, I won't call it an addiction because it is not out of control.
> 
> I like the taste of healthy food but I don't adhere to a diet or watch my weight. I indulge all of my cravings, I seldom have objective binges or feel guilty about them and more importantly, I don't eat to fill an emotional void. I guess I just love food.



That's a real healthy attitude to have! :bow: :happy:


----------



## Tad (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm not addicted to food, although I'm also pretty sure that I have a stronger appetite than most, fret about food more than most, and have stronger emotional feelings about food than most. But not to crazy extents.

As for being fat, it is a combination of genetics (I was chubby even as a kid and I really do have a strong and large appetite for food), and the fact that I pretty much want to be fat, and have since at least puberty. That I'm only a little bit fat is due to also wanting a lot of other things in my life. But for me a good chunk of the appeal of food is the association with getting/being fat.


----------



## escapist (Feb 17, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Unless your cheeseburgers are getting cold. LIES!



OH man you actually caught that! Points to you! Ok, in my defense my there needs to be some prep for it to be perfect. My clothes were still on and my cheeseburgers were getting cold. 

Cors made me think about the fact that my BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate) is 3,597.6 Calories per day. That means if I want to just stay the same rate and never get out of bed I have to eat that much every day. If I'm working out I have to eat almost that amount just to prevent muscular catabolism. This is why when I'm working out I can eat an entire Large Pizza and not gain a single pound.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a very strong physical pleasure response to seeing, smelling, tasting and swallowing food. It sends shivers down my spine. Having a full belly makes me feel blissful and one with the universe. A belly rub intensifies the whole thing. 

I'm not addicted to food, though. I'm just gastronomically sensitive.


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Feb 23, 2009)

i think as time goes on its becoming more and more of an addiction,
well its always been encouraged to eat. i come from a mexican/italian family so its big eaters all around and well as being fat is not encouraged its not discouraged either so there is really no limits on food ever.
i love food, i love eating it, i love being extremely full, i love what its doing to my body, i think im addicted.


----------



## anybodys (Feb 23, 2009)

dude, when did you join dims??


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Feb 23, 2009)

who me? been on here for awhile


----------



## anybodys (Feb 24, 2009)

guess i just never saw you post. well, hello!


----------



## Jules (Feb 27, 2009)

I find the thought of a guy with an addiction to food really hot too. One of my favorite stories describes an FFA wondering how the BHM got so fat (secret binges, constant snacking, pure genetics etc.).
There's two main aspects of my attraction to this:

1) That a BHM addicted to food is unable to resist it. Although I don't find eating or feeding exciting, I like the idea of a guy inevitably gaining weight if he doesn't carefully control his eating.

2) A BHM addicted to food sharing that secret with me. That he would trust me enough to tell me about it. The intimacy of that.

My attraction to BHM's with a troubled relationship with food is almost with 100% certainty the result of my own disordered eating in the past. In fact I think that my FFA-ness is a result of it too. My younger self was unable to accept the fat on my own body, and so my mind somehow linked this to the fascination of fat people.

I'm by no means saying that this is the case for all FFA's, simply just trying to play psychoanalyst on myself.


----------



## susanmargareet (Apr 29, 2009)

Has food affected my life? Yes, indeed! There was a time, though, when I was not ready to accept it. I was overweight, and was on a never-ending binge. Those days, I used to say I loved my food. The truth is, I was addicted to food. Im not sure how it had started, but there I was, thinking of food all the time, eating at all times and craving for my favorites every two hours. Thanks to my good friend Wanda, who literally pushed me to talk to this wonderful counselor. He was one of those rare ones, who heard me out. He had this extremely sensitive approach and I made me realize my food addiction and that I needed therapy. I wouldnt have agreed to go for treatment but for him and Wanda. He helped me choose a food addiction treatment and made me see why I needed it. Now, Im glad I listened to Wanda and thankful I found such a wonderful counselor. I still love my food though, but now, I know when to stop.


----------



## cammy (Apr 30, 2009)

Most days I'm a slave to any one or another of those pesky "7 Deadly Sins."


----------



## Malfiore (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm still not convinced that I am addicted to food. I can buy a food item; let's say a bag of Oreo's because I was craving them at the time and forget about the craving and not get into the cookies for a month or more. In fact there is a bag of Oreo's in my cupboard right now that probably expired. I think If I was truly addicted to food, I would eat them right away.


----------



## edino (Apr 30, 2009)

In my case, I stuff myself with all sorts of food throughout the day, I love the weight gain and the people that appreciate it... many times I tell myself: STOP... but than I fall into the same routine again which is eating anything I can. My health is very good... As long I do not get a warning; I'm very happy with what I'm doing...


----------

